# New to onroad racing (and Hobby Talk)



## jloyd01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Well acually I'm not new yet, I guess I'm "to be new" to on road racing. I recently sold the truck that got me into the hobby, my T-Maxx, to make way for an electric touring car.

I have had several seggestions about what car I should get, but I would like more information. Is there a FAQ or something to help me get into tourning cars. IE: What setups work best, what equipment to get or avoid, ect.

Also, I dare ask a very opionated question. What kind of car should a sportsman level driver get? (Referring to me)


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

jloyd, your going to get alot of different opinions with this broad of a question. Let's start with the car. There are a few really good, competitive cars out there right now i.e. the TC3, HPI's Pro4, or X-Ray's Factory Kit T1. These cars will all be competitive right out of the box. I would buy the car that is the easiest to get parts for. Check with your hobby shop to see what they carry or can order for you. As for the setups on these cars, sometimes there is information on the manufacture's website. They usually have their team drivers setups listed for various tracks or races. Also, check with some of the faster guys at your local track to see what they are running and what setups they use. I'm sure you have people at your track that will be more than willing to help out a touring rookie. Do you have anymore specific questions you need answered?


----------



## jloyd01 (Jul 22, 2004)

No, that should get me started. Thanks David.


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

jloyd01 said:


> Well acually I'm not new yet, I guess I'm "to be new" to on road racing. I recently sold the truck that got me into the hobby, my T-Maxx, to make way for an electric touring car.
> 
> I have had several seggestions about what car I should get, but I would like more information. Is there a FAQ or something to help me get into tourning cars. IE: What setups work best, what equipment to get or avoid, ect.
> 
> Also, I dare ask a very opionated question. What kind of car should a sportsman level driver get? (Referring to me)


I'd like to also add to David's comments by suggesting you look further into the TC3. It's typically *very* easy to get parts for the TC3 and since you're a beginner you'll most likely be breaking a few parts along the way.  

The other cars mentioned by David are *excellent* touring cars and will perform just as well as the TC3, but they're not as easy to get parts for *compared to* the TC3. Also, since the TC3 is so popular at most tracks it should be easy for you to get a good setup at your local track.

-jon
www.surgebatterymatching.com
'Resistance is futile'


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

jloyd, one more thing. Your going to want some good batteries. Check out Surge Batteries! Great batteries, great prices.


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

David Usnik said:


> jloyd, one more thing. Your going to want some good batteries. Check out Surge Batteries! Great batteries, great prices.


 Thanks, David. We try.

-jon
www.surgebatterymatching.com
'Resistance is Futile'


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

OK now dont leave the losi XXX-S G Plus out its just as good as every thing else out there. Parts avability is very good and same with the associated. Most of the touring cars are great cars to start of with. Its preatty much prefrence, do you like belt or shaft drivin? Whatever you like go for it if you dont like it sell it and and buy a diffrent one.
Hope I Helped!,
Tony


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Tony Szep said:


> OK now dont leave the losi XXX-S G Plus out its just as good as every thing else out there. Parts avability is very good and same with the associated. Most of the touring cars are great cars to start of with. Its preatty much prefrence, do you like belt or shaft drivin? Whatever you like go for it if you dont like it sell it and and buy a diffrent one.
> Hope I Helped!,
> Tony


I'm clearly Losi biased, but do get the TC3. It's easier to drive, and the drivetrain is more like a real car than Losi's. Keep that until you get good enough to run w/ the big dog's, then you can have a XXX-S. :dude: 

My 2cent
Chad


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

but the TC3s chasis tweeks faster and more than the losi dose.


----------



## jloyd01 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks for the help*

I ended up going for the TC3. I found a pretty good deal on ebay. Its a stock TC3 with the graphite chassy and shock towers. It came with a really nice D5 8x1 motor, but that was wayyyyyyyy too much for me. I traded a friend for a nice stock motor (I think its called a reen monster) and some other parts. I bought some 3300 batteries from a friend (SuperXRay) that are working well. I need to get a better charger. Anyway, I have a lot to learn and modify on my new car. 

I did take David Usnik's advice and looked at the Associated site. That is a great site. Thanks for the tip.

Thanks again.


----------

